# Seasons



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

Has anyone who pre ordered seasons from the collective site actually received it? Is it even out yet? I see it on ebay but i dont know if it is only released in other countries.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Just got a copy at REI in denver so I would think pre order would be out by now


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I got mine on Thursday, but I ordered it from sportsflicks.com.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

I ordered direct and nothing yet


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

For those of you who have your copy of Seasons, would you mind posting the songs played during the film. It is not on the website, and I searched around on the forums and was only able to get a few songs. Thank you, great film by the way!


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i just got an e-mail saying my ordered has shipped. looks like they are getting them out.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

My copy is due in today.. we'll see..


----------



## MikeyMT (Apr 27, 2007)

captain spaulding said:


> My copy is due in today.. we'll see..


same here. Hope it comes.


----------



## x-ker (Jul 12, 2006)

callmeCrash said:


> For those of you who have your copy of Seasons, would you mind posting the songs played during the film. It is not on the website, and I searched around on the forums and was only able to get a few songs. Thank you, great film by the way!


+1
I've been going crazy searching through my music collection looking for a track that I know that I own but I can't remember the name of...

It's a drum and bass track that was played during the Crankworx section (possibly either Luke Vibert or DJ Cam), so if you can help out my memory it would definitely be appreciated...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

got ours 3 days ago! 

its awesome, look forward to it


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Haven't got mine yet. But I hope I win the Demo 7!!!


----------



## 415DISS (Mar 1, 2007)

I ordered mine a week ago, it shipped on Saturday. I guess they had delay getting the DVD's sent to them.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dark Clouds Instrumental---> Latch Key Kid
My Love---> The sessions
Fleeing the Scene---> Sick Days
Faythe ---> Rich Smith
Boy, Was I Mad ---> Kinski
Fountain Of Youth ---> Latch Key Kid
Orca ---> Wintersleep
Devil Down Instrumental---> Latch Key Kid
Lonely End Of The Rink ---> Tragically Hip
Bullet And A Target ---> Clarence Greenwood
The Finish ---> Rob The Viking
Bulls On Parade ---> Rage Against The Machine
Eighteen Candles ---> The Sessions 
Time Alone ---> Josh Martinez and Samix --->Crankworx Whistler
Thru The Looking Glass ---> Adham Shaikh
Peaceful Day ---> Pennywise
Mal Pais ---> Latch Key Kid
Born To Be Wild ---> Damian Marley 
Tokyo Jah--->  Phontaine
Two Shoes ---> The Cat Empire 
Todos Santos ---> Phontaine


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

MBX5, that must have taken you a while...


----------



## NJ-XC-Justin (Jan 1, 2006)

MBX5 said:


> Dark Clouds Instrumental---> Latch Key Kid
> My Love---> The sessions
> Fleeing the Scene---> Sick Days
> Faythe ---> Rich Smith
> ...


Haven't seen the film yet, but I can't say I like the soundtrack as much as previous fliks. For me music is the one place the Earthed films still reign supreme.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

NJ-XC-Justin said:


> Haven't seen the film yet, but I can't say I like the soundtrack as much as previous fliks. For me music is the one place the Earthed films still reign supreme.


really? for me the music in earthed sucks. Five isnt that bad but usually the music sucks.


----------



## NJ-XC-Justin (Jan 1, 2006)

hab1b said:


> really? for me the music in earthed sucks. Five isnt that bad but usually the music sucks.


I like the Earthed music. Lots of unique post punk and brit rock. The Collective seemingly splits between ambient easy-going stuff and that Rise Against straight ahead rock. It's effective but beyond a few gems not very alternative.
Unhinged was god awful though. bad screaming nu-metal best received by 16 yr olds.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> MBX5, that must have taken you a while...


Not too long. I didn't care for the sound track as much as the other collective films.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i like the laid ack music more. i use to be in to punk a lot but so much anymore.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

MBX5 said:


> Not too long. I didn't care for the sound track as much as the other collective films.


I agree, but I've been overheating the DVD player with this one and the soundtrack's getting better all the time.  If the movie was set to polka, I'd probably buy an accordian...


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you for posting the songs!


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

really dig the song, "bullet and a target". i think the band name is actually citizen cope, with clarence greenwood being the lead singer's name.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

yd35 said:



> really dig the song, "bullet and a target". i think the band name is actually citizen cope, with clarence greenwood being the lead singer's name.


Yes I think you are right. Must have took the wrong part off the credit.


----------



## kickerfilms (May 29, 2008)

DVD shipped last week. It should be in shops by now or you can order online -

www.kickerfilms.com


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Yes I think you are right. Must have took the wrong part off the credit.


yep, you are right. citizen cope also sings let the drummer kick adn 200000 in counterfeit 50 dollar bills. also very good songs.


----------



## kickerfilms (May 29, 2008)

Bullet and a Target - Citizen Cope / Clarence Greenwood is solid. It's also in the Heli chase segment of The Hit List - Matchstick Ski film.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Just saw it in the theater at the CWU premier... never realized Peatie was such an ugly mofo :lol:

Sick movie, definitely different than ROAM.


----------



## kickerfilms (May 29, 2008)

*Peatie*

I attribute his decade+ of dominance to the bent beak effect - an anatomical anomaly that creates enough of an airfoil to form a circulating air pocket & thus eliminate all other wind resistance. Kidding Peatie, you're gorgeous.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Not my favorite of the three, but still a good film. Very unique stuff. Love everything they do.
I can't believe they used a Rage song!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

SuperKat said:


> I can't believe they used a Rage song!


A perfect choice for that segment IMO.


----------



## jfaust97 (Oct 1, 2004)

*How much did I like this film? ALOT!*



hab1b said:


> i like the laid ack music more. i use to be in to punk a lot but so much anymore.


I agree... the SEASONS soundtrack is perfect for the scenes they filmed.
It's the best collection of music and video editing I've ever seen.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

jfaust97 said:


> I agree... the SEASONS soundtrack is perfect for the scenes they filmed.
> It's the best collection of music and video editing I've ever seen.


This is how much liked the movie "Jaws"


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

Khemical: 1 

jfaust97: 0


----------



## hardkorps (Apr 3, 2004)

Just watched this twice and loved it!! great editing and soundtrack is growing on me. Still think original Collective is the best but I thought this one was way better than Roam. Roam just didn't feel as flowy to me too much like a run of the mill Bike porn. But Seasons has great down home feel to it love the local trail sections from each rider.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

the Shandro segment was good stuff.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I liked Seasons, but if you prefer flying bikes, I think you'd go with ROAM. 

The Collective seems to have a more down-to-earth feel compared to the NWD series, which seems like "OH WORSHIP ME AND MY SICKZORZ TRICKS" 

And I liked that they slot in a Rage song in there. I liked The Sessions, too. check out their Myspace: (thesessionsmusic.myspace.com)

I like Earthed too, but I wish they do put up a balance of DH and 4X.

Seasons feels like a documentary more than a bike film.


----------



## Rob in VA (Sep 27, 2008)

hahahah... just watching SEASONS again and now snagging up my favorite songs from it. this must be the 5th or 6th time i have watched it.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

gotta love google. dug this thread up. LOVE seasons. i think i might have to get a tattoo myself. it'd look good on a calf.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

*Seasons Rocks!*

:band:


----------

